# Nothin Matters July 13 report



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Had another 8 hour trip today and the fish were hungry! Fished between 210' and 240' most of the day. We caught 7 gags and lost several more. Our snappers probably averaged 15lbs with the biggest around 20. Fishing is great right now!

I keep trying to post pics but it keeps saying I've exceeded my quota. I deleted old pictures but still can't post any new ones. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like a nice haul Jake


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Any suggestions? 

Yes, keep on fishin that deep water! Those pics will find their way here some time. Some younger fella will get it worked out. Sounds like there were some worn out fisherpersons. Some AJ's would have just given them a heat stroke.... those regulators must be looking out for all of us!

Calm seas and good luck Capt Jake


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice haul Jake! Hope to see those pics soon!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Finally worked


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking forward to Sunday aboard the Nothing Matters!!

Great Job Jake!!
See Ya in the morning..


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang fine mess of fish there capt. Great job as always.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone know what a trip like this would cost ? And I guess you would have to have your own group? That would be an awesome trip to be aboard!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

nice job on the fish! thanks for the info!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great Catch!


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks like you had one illegal fish capt. He doesnt look like he's long enough and you didnt land him whole!!!!!!!1


----------

